# Need something sketched up, any takers?



## TheStig1214 (Jul 24, 2014)

(Forward apologies if this is the wrong place to ask! )

Throwing around some name and logo ideas with the band I need an idea I have visualized, but I can't draw for shit  I need a simple black and white pencil sketch of the following, but with the birds skeletonized, the shield blank and minus the crowns and ribbons up top. Thanks in advance, artists of SSO.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jul 27, 2014)

I received negative feedback on this post for apparently sounding like I wanted this done for free. I'm well aware that talent is something you pay for, and I was fully expecting a quote from someone who may have wanted to do this. I got the sketch done by someone else but I wanted to apologize to whomever I offended.


----------

